# Going to Las Vegas soon



## Stugy (Feb 21, 2017)

As the title says, I should be visiting Las Vegas in maybe a month or so. I'm not sure. I just know that my parents are taking me and my sister over there to meet my grandparents who don't even live there. I'm going to be REAL bored there since I'm underage so I would like to ask, are there any good invert hunting sites there? Which areas should I watch out for and what dangerous animals can I potentially encounter (just in case if I end up going out into the WILDERNESS). Thanks.


----------



## Stugy (Feb 28, 2017)

Throwing in a bump since I really don't wanna be bored in Las Vegas. Please someone xD


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Feb 28, 2017)

As far as dangerous animals, I hear there are a lot of meth and crack heads when you get off the strip so beware.  Can't help you much more than that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 1, 2017)

The anal orifice of Ramica. If you don't go into the wilderness the only wildlife you will encounter is lounge lizards, land sharks, a vast assortment of accommodation decorations and their prey. The imnmediate area around LV is pretty much destroyed, habitat wise. So you will be talking at least 50 miles out. At that distance south is Sican and critter hunting pretty much forbidden. Due east and west are national disaster/desolation (recreation) areas. That leaves Great Eastern Mojav desert, Goodsprings Primm SSW, Coyote Springs area NNE. What's out there? That's a very broad question. Go out at night when 90% of the critters are out.


----------



## RTTB (Mar 1, 2017)

An accurate description of LV for sure.


----------

